# Todays Oprah



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 27, 2009)

Did anyone catch todays Oprah show? It had Dr. Oz on it aswell as David Zinczenko, editor-in-chief of Men's Health magazine who wrote the book Eat This, Not That. I thought the show had some very interesting incite on what we are eating today and how to change the way we eat. Go here for more info on the show http://www.oprah.com/dated/oprahshow/oprahshow_20081023_droz.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

I watched some of it. Yes, it was insightful.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2009)

I watched it too. Very interesting show.


Didn't you find it totally disturbing what they feed kids in school cafeteria's? I remember there being crap at school when I was a kid, but nothing like that.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 28, 2009)

Mom told me to watch it (I didn't). Said I'd get some insight on the dangers of (childhood?) obesity (like her "it's all fixable" speech didn't drive her agenda home enough).

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.oprah.com/slideshow/oprahshow/20081016_tows_obesity/1

In my opinion they did the show very well. It's heartbreaking to see these kids so unhappy and unhealthy. Because Oprah struggles with weight herself so much it's not like it was some YOU'RE FIGHT AND BAD show. They talked a lot about food choices. Family dynamics etc.

If you have a chance to watch it go for it.

Interesting indeed.


----------

